# Who has the nastiest "Cauliflower Ears"



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it has to be Randy Couture or Dan Henderson

Who do you think


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I nearly put randy couture, then I looked at an old issue of black belt w/dan henderson on the cover, the honor must go to henderson.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Sakuraba


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Ishida has some quality cauliflower ears too, but I have to agree with jasvll, Saku takes the cake.


----------



## The Golden Boy (May 9, 2007)

henderson i guess, getting your ears messed up is really the only thing i hate about MMA


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> BJ Penn


i was going to say penn too


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

sakuraba has this easily.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Saku takes this by a long shot, then its couture.

ps: how do you get them anyway


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

couture


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Nobody saying Big Nog?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Saku takes this by a long shot, then its couture.
> 
> ps: how do you get them anyway


For cauliflower ear to form, the ear has to be struck hard enough for a large blood clot (lump of blood) to develop under the skin. Another way cauliflower ear can happen is when the ear's skin is stripped away from the cartilage.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

so is that why most wrestlers have them?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wrestlers and boxers are more likely to have cauliflower ear because their ears may be hit while they're in a match.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

wrestlers get it from all the rubbing, and the elbows (what do you think head gear is for) and boxers get it from being punched in the ear. bj has it bad, sakus looks gross hendos a bad too matt hughes had it really bad i think he got it drained though and of course randys. ew matt lindland wins though...cuz hes just plain ugly, and it really doesnt help to have those ears. sadly ive got a poster of him and fedor on my wall...gives me nightmares


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

BJ Penn hands down


----------

